# BIG Carp!!



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

http://www.bnd.com/389/story/333888.html

Just saw this on the news!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Holy Carp! I bet that thing was old.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome fish and he was bowfished. Congrats!!


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's like a dinosaur.


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

a true pig!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Wow, now that is a huge carp!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Carposaurus.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

That is the largest Bighead I have ever seen


----------



## lucky1 (Jun 6, 2007)

It's an Asian Carp, is that the same as a big head?


----------



## bowhazard (Apr 19, 2004)

lucky1 said:


> It's an Asian Carp, is that the same as a big head?


Yep, it's a BIG bighead. Actually all carp have "Asian" origins, even commons. Bigheads and Silvers are the newest arrivals and seem to get grouped together as Asian carp by the press.


----------

